
Show HN: Bare-bones API to retrieve Corona Covid-19 Data - obilgic
https://coronaapi.com/
======
davidajackson
Edit: maybe Johns Hopkins is behind a day/not yet updated in their data
reporting?

How does this compare in how the data is reported to:
[https://fitnessai.tryretool.com/embedded/public/464cee3a-6d5...](https://fitnessai.tryretool.com/embedded/public/464cee3a-6d56-4b68-b934-6af12c014a54)
which I saw on HN about a week ago. For example US on
[https://coronaapi.com/api](https://coronaapi.com/api) is 1281 but on the
other tool it's 2300+. Is it behind the other?

